# Newbe questions



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I am thinking about doing a little rod building. Probably only a couple of rods/year. Can you guys recommend sources for materials and tools. A retailer in the VA Beach area would be nice.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Mudhole.com is a good source of info. The catalog has a nice spread on getting started in rod building.

Sandcrab


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i second mudhole...they are a great place to buy they ship fast and will help you if you need it


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

Yakhunter said:


> I am thinking about doing a little rod building. Probably only a couple of rods/year. Can you guys recommend sources for materials and tools. A retailer in the VA Beach area would be nice.


Fishsticks4u in Providence Forge will take care of you. It's worth the drive to go see them.
/Scott


----------

